# what are some jobs that have to do with tarantulas?



## neubii18 (May 1, 2010)

i am in 8th grade and really like tarantulas(and arachnids in general)and i think that thats what i'd like to do with my life.i was wondering what some jobs are that i could make a living off of having to do with tarantulas.also,what are some classes that i should take in highschool(which is approaching fast!!!)?and what degree would i need in college(and what college and classes i should take for that matter)?thanks,and any other advice is GREATLY appreciated.oh,and i currenlty keep 10+ tarantulas and 15+scorpions,if that helps at all.


----------



## Stopdroproll (May 1, 2010)

Probably research. Not many that I can think of.


----------



## Obelisk (May 1, 2010)

One can try looking for a job in any place that sells or displays them: petshop, museum, zoo etc.


----------



## neubii18 (May 1, 2010)

Is there good money in having your own shop?like importing and then selling,like ken the bug guy?


----------



## joshuai (May 1, 2010)

become a major importer and use your college money to do a good first import to get started!


----------



## Venari (May 1, 2010)

From what I gather, tarantulas are largely misunderstood and not widely interested in by any scientific community.

You will have a hard time finding a job that involves tarantulas, unless it involves a zoo, museum, or being the hired help of guys like Ken The Bug Guy.

You could try different biology fields in University, but you'd have to know what you want, and tailor your classes accordingly.


----------



## Beardo (May 1, 2010)

You'e more likely to become the MVP of the NBA than you are to actually _make_ money working with tarantulas, lol.


----------



## ZergFront (May 2, 2010)

Zoos, pet stores (not all), museums and maybe places like the Spider Pharm that extact venom for research.


----------



## mariemaria (May 2, 2010)

No.Make it your hobby. Persue a more significant career.


----------



## PsychoSpider (May 2, 2010)

mariemaria said:


> No.Make it your hobby. Persue a more significant career.


You don't have to be so negative about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 2, 2010)

DavidBeard said:


> You'e more likely to become the MVP of the NBA than you are to actually _make_ money working with tarantulas, lol.


That's not true. I bring in an extra $5000+ a year from breeding and importing arachnids. That is after overhead costs and upkeep.

Yes I have another job, but my hobby and passion brings me extra cash. And that cash is a wonderful benefit to a hobby that I could care less about getting a profit.


----------



## SmallX (May 2, 2010)

My suggestion: don't make your hobby your job. Otherwise, sooner or later you will be bored and it will no longer be your hobby anymore. Job = get money = be professional and follow fixed rules (can be pissed off from time to time) = hard work = no fun; hobby = get relaxed = be amateur and do as your will (you are the boss) = don't really need to work hard (but you can if you wish) = fun.


----------



## OxDionysus (May 2, 2010)

PsychoSpider said:


> You don't have to be so negative about it.


what was negative about that post?


----------



## harmroelf (May 2, 2010)

kill rick west, become him.


For real? there is no way u will make a good living out of this unless u are absolutely great. So better find a good job that pays to have this nice hobby.


----------



## mschemmy (May 2, 2010)

There are people (probably not many) who make their living as scientists with a background in entomology/arachnids.  You may not work with spiders your entire career but it may be something you can specialize in as you pursue a degree in a related field.  You probably won't find a job that allows you to sit in a room full of T's all day, but you may find something that is related to insects that will allow you to occassionally work with spiders.  Do a search on the internet to see if you can locate a couple of contacts (maybe some universities or organizations) that promote these types of jobs.  They might be able to better inform you about what opportunities exist.  Check out this site it might be helpful in helping you get started - http://www.entsoc.org/index.htm  Good luck!


----------



## Blackbeard (May 2, 2010)

Procure radioactive tarantula.
Get bitten.
Fight crime.


----------



## Evil Seedlet (May 2, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Procure radioactive tarantula.
> Get bitten.
> Fight crime.


OH MY GOD, I lol'd


----------



## Mojosmf (May 2, 2010)

*Uhhh... DUH?!*

dude you could get bitten by a tarantula and turn into a tight wearing crime fighter like spiderman.


----------



## gromgrom (May 2, 2010)

mariemaria said:


> No.Make it your hobby. Persue a more significant career.


this is not rude; it's common sense. 
pursue a career with jobs, money, and stability.


----------



## PsychoSpider (May 2, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> this is not rude; it's common sense.
> pursue a career with jobs, money, and stability.


At least let the kid have some dreams.  They never got anybody terribly far but he can hope.:wall:


----------



## gromgrom (May 2, 2010)

PsychoSpider said:


> At least let the kid have some dreams.  They never got anybody terribly far but he can hope.:wall:


i'm not gonna lie to him


----------



## PsychoSpider (May 2, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> i'm not gonna lie to him


Ehh,fair enough.:razz:


----------



## Beardo (May 2, 2010)

AbraxasComplex said:


> That's not true. I bring in an extra $5000+ a year from breeding and importing arachnids. That is after overhead costs and upkeep.
> 
> Yes I have another job, but my hobby and passion brings me extra cash. And that cash is a wonderful benefit to a hobby that I could care less about getting a profit.


I'm sure I could make way more than that by collecting used bottles & soda cans.....but you don't see me promoting that as a viable means of primary income, do you? 

5 grand a year off a hobby is just that.....a hobby. A job is what pays the bills.


----------



## macj1983 (May 3, 2010)

mariemaria said:


> No.Make it your hobby. Persue a more significant career.


this is true do something where you can make bank and have rooms just for your hobby.


----------



## Moltar (May 3, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Procure radioactive tarantula.
> Get bitten.
> Fight crime.


This has already happened. Marvel has a recurring character "The Tarantula" who is actually a bad guy from like, Mexico or something. No radioactive bite in the storyline though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarantula_(Marvel_Comics)


Like these guys said, it is hard to actually make a living selling spiders/inverts/etc. If you want a career in this area you should go the scientist route. There aren't many arachnologists around in general and a scant few of those actually work with theraphosids (tarantulas). A good school/career path might be to study entomology but focus on arachnology later, perhaps for your doctorate if things pan out that way.

You could decide in college if you're going to persue field work (a la Rick West) or more traditional work like running the bug house at a zoo, getting into education, etc. There IS work out there in arachnology, or at least entomology, but you'll have a hard time making a decent living servicing the hobby marlet like Swifty or KenTheBugGuy. There's only room in this market for a few of those guys and i'm sure if you asked they'd tell you they work a LOT for fairly low returns.


----------



## gromgrom (May 3, 2010)

Moltar said:


> This has already happened. Marvel has a recurring character "The Tarantula" who is actually a bad guy from like, Mexico or something. No radioactive bite in the storyline though.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarantula_(Marvel_Comics)
> 
> ...


yeah, Ken admits he hasnt made a dime to date in arachnids, and has a full time job to do what he does.


----------



## chris_vegas (May 3, 2010)

my view is you get one life, if you have a dream you should fight for it, but some people use their "dreams" as an excuse to never grow up and take on responsibilities. 

If you are going to pursue a dream, you should be prepared to make alot of sacrifices and work harder than anyone else. 

That said though you'll change A LOT as a person by the time you're college age, so I'd keep your options open and enjoy the hell out of a being a teenager.


----------



## Salamanderhead (May 3, 2010)

Maybe you could open up an insectarium type place. We have one here. They have all types of bugs and spiders on display and people pay money to come in and see everything.
 You could specialize in tarantulas. An educational type place where schools could go to do field trips and all that stuff.  Theres also a gift shop in it full of things and edible insects. Like crickets in lollipops and chocolate covered things.

 Either way you cant get wrong with doing good in different types of science while in school. Especially biology.


----------



## bee67 (May 3, 2010)

No harm in having dreams  

If you like the sciences (it may be a little early to tell) I'd recommend taking biology and the like in high school and trying for a college/university degree in zoology, biology, wildlife biology, entomology, etc. This would be especially true if you like to work with other animals (for instance, herps) too. 

On the other hand, the others are right- if you make your hobby your job, it might get boring! As you get older and take more classes you might find something that is more your taste, something that you feel you could do every day. Your future job might even lend you an opportunity to dabble with arachnids- for instance, wildlife photography.

And you could always sell/breed spiders for some extra cash. 

The truth is.. you have plenty of time.

PS- if you go the entomology way you can even land a job in forensics. Cool, huh? (I know a lady who did just that).


----------



## sean-820 (May 3, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> i am in 8th grade and really like tarantulas(and arachnids in general)and i think that thats what i'd like to do with my life.i was wondering what some jobs are that i could make a living off of having to do with tarantulas.*Biologist is probably the closest, though most dont make much money*also,what are some classes that i should take in highschool*Sciences always help so bio, chem and physics*(which is approaching fast!!!)?and what degree would i need in college(and what college and classes i should take for that matter)?thanks,and any other advice is GREATLY appreciated.oh,and i currenlty keep 10+ tarantulas and 15+scorpions,if that helps at all.


i would say keep this as a hobby and get a well paying job that can pay for all your t's. If you want a 'career" in t's i would get a good job then do some imports/ breeding business on the side to make a bit or extra cash.

Most biologists do a lot more lab work then field work so  you have the wrong view if you thing they are just in jungles all day. A zoo keeper or something could work, but once again they don't make a ton of money. Biology is more for the love rather then money, but imo id rather get into something like engineering where you can get good money to do what you want with


----------



## jayefbe (May 3, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> Most biologists do a lot more lab work then field work so  you have the wrong view if you thing they are just in jungles all day. A zoo keeper or something could work, but once again they don't make a ton of money. Biology is more for the love rather then money, but imo id rather get into something like engineering where you can get good money to do what you want with


Being a biologist is awesome.  You get paid to study whatever you want.  Your subject does have to be something interesting and potentially relevant to other fields/researchers, but it's your choice none-the-less.  You can spend tons of time in the lab, or you can spend half the year in the Amazon.  I know professors that do both.  Plus, once you reach tenure you're set for life.  It's totally possible to have a career studying tarantulas.  The guy who runs the Field Museum in Chicago studies lichens!  You just have to be motivated, work your ass off, and come up with interesting questions that can apply to other fields of biology.   

Problems - grant writing, over ten years of secondary school (bachelors + phd + post-doc), super competitive.  Just getting into graduate school is a huge ordeal, and most applicants don't get an offer anywhere.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (May 4, 2010)

*true but*



gromgrom said:


> yeah, Ken admits he hasnt made a dime to date in arachnids, and has a full time job to do what he does.


this statement is true but does not mean you can't make money as not to discourage people from trying.  You will never make a lot of money though.  I live in California which makes all my cost for running this business high.  I think if you lived somewhere less expensive you could make an ok living and survive off of it.  Some have and do.  I believe I am almost at the breaking point where I start making a little money though so soon my statement might change ....with luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neubii18 (May 5, 2010)

Just out of curiosity,how does importing work?do you just tell some dude in like brazil that you want some blondis,avics,and phoneutria(obviously not,just using as an example) and then you pay and he sends it,or what?and how much does importing generally cost? And I do want to work around some sort of animal.I really like herps and arachnids.i couldn't stand working in an office(I grew up in Montana as a wilderness boy)so i've been considering wildlife photography.doe that pay well?


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (May 5, 2010)

*new*



asn1234 said:


> Just out of curiosity,how does importing work?do you just tell some dude in like brazil that you want some blondis,avics,and phoneutria(obviously not,just using as an example) and then you pay and he sends it,or what?and how much does importing generally cost? And I do want to work around some sort of animal.I really like herps and arachnids.i couldn't stand working in an office(I grew up in Montana as a wilderness boy)so i've been considering wildlife photography.doe that pay well?


Its a little more complicated than that really.  

new thread for this as I am sure there will be many unrelated questions to it that this thread is not about.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1647321#post1647321


----------



## H. laoticus (May 22, 2010)

SmallX said:


> My suggestion: don't make your hobby your job. Otherwise, sooner or later you will be bored and it will no longer be your hobby anymore. Job = get money = be professional and follow fixed rules (can be pissed off from time to time) = hard work = no fun; hobby = get relaxed = be amateur and do as your will (you are the boss) = don't really need to work hard (but you can if you wish) = fun.


Sorry, somewhat old thread, but just wanted to give my 2c in this

How can you be bored with something you love and enjoy?
That would be what I'd call a "dream job."
Job does not have to = no fun or follow fixed rules

Do something you love and you'll never work a single day in your life.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 22, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> i am in 8th grade and really like tarantulas(and arachnids in general)and i think that thats what i'd like to do with my life.i was wondering what some jobs are that i could make a living off of having to do with tarantulas.also,what are some classes that i should take in highschool(which is approaching fast!!!)?and what degree would i need in college(and what college and classes i should take for that matter)?thanks,and any other advice is GREATLY appreciated.oh,and i currenlty keep 10+ tarantulas and 15+scorpions,if that helps at all.


The fact of the matter is that you won't make a living with tarantulas and arachnids alone.  You'll have to think outside of the box to make that work.  There are plenty of jobs where you can try to make tarantulas a secondary focus.  The best example is a biology professor.  The job is to teach biology at a college level but as a researcher you'll be able to study tarantulas or any other invertebrate.  Zoos, museums, pet stores, etc. don't focus on invertebrates alone.  This is what I mean:

Zoos- Usually have invertebrates as part of the herp displays so you'll need to be a herpetologist to work with them.
Pet stores-  That's just plain old retail.  You'll be spending more time stocking shelves, running a register, mopping floors, etc at minimum wage than working with inverts.

All the great arachnologists in history have made their mark on the scientific  community doing it as a hobby.  To get yourself ready for the academic world of research, biology and chemistry should be your focus if you want to work with tarantulas.  For example, to understand how a tarantula breaths, you'll need to know how diffusion works.  Basic physiology.  Or if you want to know why spider silk is stronger than steel, you'll have to know what molecules the silk is made of which is chemistry. Spend less time on this site and start reading through the material listed in bibliographies.  The Tarantula Keeper's Guide has an extensive one that will get you started.  In my experience,  there's better material in books than there is on the internet when it comes to tarantulas.

- Lonnie


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 22, 2010)

Moltar said:


> There IS work out there in arachnology, or at least entomology, but you'll have a hard time making a decent living servicing the hobby marlet like Swifty or KenTheBugGuy. There's only room in this market for a few of those guys and i'm sure if you asked they'd tell you they work a LOT for fairly low returns.


But on the other hand, those few players in the on-line tarantula retail/ wholesale business is replaced by others every few years.  For example, Ken the Bug Guy seems to have replaced John Hoke's e-spiderworld.com as a major player in the retail/ wholesale business.  When I look at Ken's list I have the same thought process as the old e-spiderworld- "Wow, he has that species?!  Do I really want to pay that much for it... let me think on it a while."  

- Lonnie


----------



## Julia (May 22, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> i've been considering wildlife photography.doe that pay well?


If you limit yourself *specifically* to wildlife photography, probably not.  But there are jobs within the photography field that pay well.  Case in point: the photo lab technician who runs the show at my company makes almost $25/hr.  As a hobby, he does wildlife photography.  He has entered his wildlife photos in contests and even won some prize money for them!  

(I should point out my location also.  The cost of living here is such that $25/hr is plenty for making a very comfortable living.)


----------



## Zoltan (May 22, 2010)

Lonnie,


AphonopelmaTX said:


> All the great arachnologists in history have made their mark on the scientific community doing it as a hobby.


Could you write out a few names you're thinking of? Granted, there have been outstanding amateur arachnologists, and there have been questionable professionals, but I feel that you statement, in that form, is not true.


----------

